# Server 2008 VPN: Disable Client to Client communication?



## Yellow-Snow (Dec 23, 2009)

Help! I'm trying to set up a new server for VPN access only. Everything is working in a VM environment.* I want to disable client to client communication for security reasons but failed after hours and hours of trying*. I tried using the NPS to filter ip's, local area connection to filter ip's, and set up static routes. Maybe one of those ways was the correct way but nothing is working. Any advise is truly appreciated!

My Config:
DDWRT Gateway: 192.168.1.1
Server NIC 1: 192.168.1.102
Server NIC 2: 192.168.1.103

VPN IP's: 10.1.1.1-10.1.1.200
VPN Server IP: 10.1.1.1


----------



## decz (Apr 20, 2009)

what VM are you using? Have you tested connection over the VPN to make sure it translates correctly and connects to the 2k8 server? What router are you using? I could use more information to get a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## Yellow-Snow (Dec 23, 2009)

Everything works. I'm just trying to disable client to client communication. Right now 2 clients can talk to each other and the server. I'm trying to make it so they can ONLY talk to the server.


----------



## decz (Apr 20, 2009)

Have you considered establishing a firewall VPN in-bound rule that drops connections that are not bound for the server?
Also, how do you have DNS configured? You could stop the clientA from resolving clientB with a correctly tuned DNS but this will still allow them to connect with the IP.


----------

